# Quietest grinder on the budget?



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm just wondering: what is the quietest or a quiet grinder for espressos? I currently have an Ascaso i-Mini, but think it is really noisy and always worried in case the noise goes through to my neighbour.

I'm thinking of the Vario or whatever it's called, does anyone know if it will be quieter than my i-Mini?

Thanks







.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Vario is a little quieter, but not by much.

Hand grinder?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13T9YnM1UGE. Not a full range but a start at least.

Grinders are inherently noisy I'm afraid.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'm sure I'm just being paranoid anyway.

I have ordered a Hario Ceramic Hand Grinder, this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Coffee-Mill-Ceramic-Slim/dp/B001804CLY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1355949596&sr=8-2

I think hand grinding might actually be good!

Thanks.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I belive that the Mahlkonig Vario is one of the quietest on the market, and I have been thinking along the same lines as I too have an I mini and to me it seems to get noisier with age! Worth having a look at the review on http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com, Gail & Kat seem to like the Vario, its called a barratza in the US I think.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would sooner piss off my neighbors than hand grind for espresso, it takes an age.

How are you at DIY? I'm not so sure where the noise originates from but you could line the inside of the grinder with felt, and the outside of the hopper. Who knows how much it would help, you could try wrapping it in a blanket whilst grinding to see.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've switched from an Ascaso iMini to a Vario recently, and the Vario is quieter nit not by much as Glenn says! Its a nicer sound too


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

if you can get a manual grinder with a large diameter burr set, like the Pharos from Orphan Espresso, you can grind 18g in 18s which i think is pretty quick (& quiet obviously)


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

OE Pharos would do the job quietly.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

The quietest grinders are the big conicals, such as the k10 and robur since they grind at such low speed.

I can say my k10 is quiet enough for me.

Have a look on youtube.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

fatboyslim said:


> See


Oly crap, I forgot how loud most grinders are.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

SJ is insanely loud. I've heard newer models that are a bit quieter but mine with still pretty new burrs is a right racket.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

fatboyslim said:


> SJ is insanely loud. I've heard newer models that are a bit quieter but mine with still pretty new burrs is a right racket.


Duranium burrs are even louder right? But, I guess they are quicker?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Put it on a rubber mat, which will absorb some of the noise. (Get an old rubber door mat & cut to size).


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

with the first few test runs i have done until my new Chute/funnel arrives the royal is pretty quiet, but then it has 27kg dead mass to act as a damper!!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

RobD said:


> with the first few test runs i have done until my new Chute/funnel arrives the royal is pretty quiet, but then it has 27kg dead mass to act as a damper!!


Crikey, I didn't realise what a big bugger the royal is, very quiet too.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

On thing that surprises me is that none of the manufactures give an approximate Decibel level, and yet my understanding is that any piece of equipment capable of producing 80dB and an employer must provide hearing protection and anything 85dB or above must and it has to be worn!! HSE The Control of Noise at Work Regulations 2005.

This would be fun and a complete cool killer for all hip baristers having to wear ear defenders


----------



## Gigahurtz (Dec 5, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a quiet grinder. The nature of the process is noisy and by automating the process will it not only make it louder. Hope you find a quieter one tho.


----------



## cimbali (Dec 4, 2012)

The Mahlkönig K30 vario is very quiet


----------

